# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  رنـــد ينــــال .. تخرجــــت من الجامعــــة وأخيـــــــرا ^_^

## rand yanal

*السلام عليكم جميعا .. 
أتمنى أن تكونوا جميعا بتمام الصحة والعافيه .. 

الحمد لله رب العالمين والله فرحه ما بنوصف وأخيرا تخرجت من الجامعة .. 

صحيح انه ما كملت ال 4 سنين بالجامعة بس كنت مبسوطة انه خلصت بسرعة .. 

بس هيك الخريج بآخر فصل بكون قرفان انه أكبر شي بالجامعة وكل صحابه اللي أكبر منه تخرجوا  وكل ما بدهم يطلعوا طلعه يالله انتي لساتك ما خلصتي عاااااد بدنا نطلع 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

عقبـــــــال يارب كل الناس اللي لساتها بتدرس يارب .. ^_^*

----------


## shams spring

*لك يا ريتو الف مبااااااارك يا رب
وان شاء الله بداية التوفيق والابداع يا قمر 
ويلا منيح هيك بلكي صرنا نشوفك ونسهر متل ايام زمان 
*

----------


## (dodo)

الف مبرووووووك التخرج " رند "

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مبارك التخرج و عقبال الماستر والوظيفة 

أهلا بعودتكِ منورتنا من جديد 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك التخرج 

وعقبال الشهادات الاعلى منها

----------


## rand yanal

> *لك يا ريتو الف مبااااااارك يا رب
> وان شاء الله بداية التوفيق والابداع يا قمر 
> ويلا منيح هيك بلكي صرنا نشوفك ونسهر متل ايام زمان 
> *



*هلا هلا شموسه الله يبارك فيكي يارب ..*

----------


## rand yanal

*دودو ,, دموع الغصون ,, محمد العزام .. 

الله يبارك فيكم يارب .. المنتدة منزر فيكم من زماااان*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*Congratulation.... it's The End of the begining 
wish U all The best with your new start 
we want to celebrate your graduation*

 :SnipeR (51):   :Eh S:  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :Eh S:  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## rand yanal

> *Congratulation.... it's The End of the begining 
> wish U all The best with your new start 
> we want to celebrate your graduation*



*حياتي انتي الله يبارك بعمرك يا رب .. 

أكيد أنتي وشمس من أول المعزومين على الحفله يا روحي 

شكرا كتير على التهنئة الحلوه متلك :**

----------


## Sc®ipt

*الف مبروك ^_^*

----------


## rand yanal

> *الف مبروك ^_^*


*الله يبـــــــــــــارك فيك زيدو .. ^_^*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الف مبروك التخرج . . وعقبال الماستر إن شاء الله . .

*

----------


## &روان&

مبرووووووووووووووووك يا ينال
وعقبال الشهادة الكبيرة :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*يسلمووو رنود والله ما بتقصري 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الف مبروكـ رند . .

اشتقنالكـ*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

ألف مبروك لك على تحقيق هذا الإنجاز العظيم . نتمنى لك حياة مهنية سعيدة .

----------

